# shock...please help



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Bought a lovely pair of dwarf gouramis today and since i put the male in the tank he doesnt look good at all. He is showing all the signs of stress...very fast gill movement and either laying on the bottom or near the top balanced in the plants. Earlier I found him stuck to the pump inlet. Is there anything I can do to help him? I feel like I did something wrong but I dont know what I let the bag float in the tank for 15 minutes before I put him in and the female seems fine. Help is needed pretty quick cause I dont think that he will last much longer. 
thanks


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Not much you can do now. Try turning off the lights. Then read up on drip acclimation. It's a sticky around here somewhere.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Dwarf Gouramis should not be in the same tank, unless they are fairly large. They will kill each other and the stress it is going through is likely caused from the presence of the other male Dwarf.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

I dont have another male just a female and she is completely ok. Im not sure what caused the stress...he is still lying on the bottom and Im wondering if its kinder to just flush him rather than seeing him in such distress. It upsets me that Ive lost my first fish  Gonna check up on drip acclimation thanks but think its too late but its good to know for the future.
thanks again


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No, because they can live for quite a while after that flush. To euthanize a fish I get a small glass and fill full of ice and water and let it get really cold. Net the fish and ease them into it. They twitch for a few seconds and then they are gone.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for that jrman I cant do it but my husband will. Now I have a widow dwarf gourami  will have to get her a new hubby. Wont be buying it from the same store though just in case. Going to practice drip acclimation from now on.


----------



## sivakv (Aug 6, 2010)

Think you can wait to see what happens, you might end up killing something which could survive 

At times, it tends to get into a shock, just leave him aside. He might recover. Is he lying down flat on his side or sitting ?


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Dwarf gourami's are notorious for carrying a disease to the point it's even named after them!...Do a google search on "Dwarf Gourami Disease" and you'll be amazed at the number of hits you get. Some suspect the whole Dwarf Gourami population is suspect. Bill in Va.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

OMG im so horrified...I left him last night thought I should give him a good chance to pick up and this morning he is gone. I mean vanished....I did a partial water change today and I searched and cant find him anywhere. I hate to say that I think he has been eaten...but I cant believe how quick. Is that really possible?


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

Bill Ive never heard of this disease in dwarf gouramis Im gonna do some web searching...they are for sale in nearly every fish shop here!!


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, if he didn't jump out of the tank or get sucked into the filter and you're sure he isn't hiding. Seems that dinner is the only option left


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I suspect it was lack of proper acclimation which did him in,as thats how many act from PH shock.

Look all around on the floor(if you have pets then its doubtful he would still be there)Look under ornaments,behind ect ect.How many other fish do you have in the tank?You would be very surprised how fast a small group an do away with a carcass.


----------



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

I did a floor search and he wasnt there. My tank lid is very secure because we have a crab that likes to sit on the filter and we dont want him getting out! Ive done a search on the gourami disease and there is nothing that tells me its here in Sweden. Hope it isnt but Im going to speak to an expert at the fish store at the weekend and find out if he has heard of this. I havent fed the fish today as punishment for eating their tank mate!!! Guess that poor gourami was an all you can eat buffet for everyone specially the crab he looked most guilty!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

A crab will make short work of a fish that's too weak to swim.


----------

